# New Mock The Week



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on tonight at 9 Pm BBC2 but no Frankie Boyle


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Ross. will watch to see what its like, but i'm thinking it will be like only fools without del boy - rubbish...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cheers Ross. will watch to see what its like, but i'm thinking it will be like only fools without del boy - rubbish...


I have to agree with you:thumb:


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

i believe Frankie's working on his own show for Ch4


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

As much as I like Frankie, might e nice to see the others getting a few words in...


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Sky+ set! For those that get it there's a new Rab C after Mock the week!

Oh and got tickets to Frankie Boyle in March, which according to his book, is his last tour!


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

cheers for the heads up


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I thought it was quite decent but its was better with Frankie.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I do like Frankie Boyle, but I still think he's a bit over-rated tbh.

'Average' episode last night I thought.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I might get slammed for this but i have TBH, didn't even know who Frankie Boyle was :lol:

I watched MTW last night and found it very funny


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Was a bit worried what a Frankie-less MTW would really be like but tbh it came off very well.

Got to remember there is still Dara O'Brien, Andy Parsons, Hugh Dennis and (personal fave) Russell Howard there so 4 top comedians, and that Milton guy was superb last night. The passing refrences to Frankie were superb as well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

they should get Greg Davis on there again


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I might get slammed for this but i have TBH, didn't even know who Frankie Boyle was :lol:
> 
> I watched MTW last night and found it very funny


you have _got_ to buy this


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

frankie is a legend and to be honest cant blame him for leving think i would be fed up with being told wht i can and cant say an having most of it editied after all thats what he is about


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I absolutely detest Patrick Kielty though. He is so full of himself. I'd love to know the real story of what went on between him and Mark Lamar. Just think he is a total a***. I agree about the Milton guy - hilarious.


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cullers said:


> I absolutely detest Patrick Kielty though. He is so full of himself. I'd love to know the real story of what went on between him and Mark Lamar. Just think he is a total a***. I agree about the Milton guy - hilarious.


Here you go cullers:thumb: mad as bag full of cats


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I might get slammed for this but i have TBH, didn't even know who Frankie Boyle was :lol:
> 
> I watched MTW last night and found it very funny


You need to spend less time in the park with that tin of cider ya chav  haha

MTW is great show tho


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qbvqp/Mock_the_Week_Series_8_Episode_1/

to anyone who missed it (me)

got tickets to see frankie in sschwanseeeeeeee in april :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> You need to spend less time in the park with that tin of cider ya chav  haha
> 
> MTW is great show tho


Shouldn't you be on COD ?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A bump again because its on tonight at the same time again:thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ah-ha - Sky+ and series link.

Ross your a star!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dew1911 said:


> Ah-ha - Sky+ and series link.
> 
> *Ross your a star!*


Well I try


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qgrxd/Mock_the_Week_Series_8_Episode_2/


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

There's something about Sarah Millican that you most definately would.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hehhhhhlllllll no


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Another BUMP because its on tonight at 9 PM BBC 2


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qmbwr

episode 3


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Another BUMP because its on tonight at 9 PM BBC 2:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qs8c9

ep4


----------



## snellfish (Feb 11, 2009)

buckas said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00qs8c9
> 
> ep4


how unfunny is jack whitehall!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

yeh absolutely detest the chunt, he looks like he's appeared by being the son of some TV person i reckon

couldn't of got on any other way, he's crap!

another one is that rosie girl


----------



## col_edinburgh (Nov 2, 2008)

Hugh, Parsons and the blonde one who's taken to wear glasses have all got to go. Not funny.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

russell howard is funny as fudge, watch his stand ups!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Milton isn't really funny at all, just boring. He has no part in the actual show and comes up with average one liners that sound like he just plays when a topic has any sort of relevance to a joke he created before.

The American One Liner guy is funny as hell though, one who was on last week was it?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pieface876 said:


> Milton isn't really funny at all, just boring. He has no part in the actual show and comes up with average one liners that sound like he just plays when a topic has any sort of relevance to a joke he created before.
> 
> The American One Liner guy is funny as hell though, one who was on last week was it?


Yes that Milton is not funny at all with those poor jokes but Stewart Francis is great


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Russell Howard is a brilliant comedian, having seen him live I think he doesn't always give his best to MTW, but still manages to raise a good laugh.

As for Milton, I felt he was better in the 1st/2nd episode of this series than the last, but still a funny guy imo.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Russell Howard is a brilliant comedian, having seen him live I think he doesn't always give his best to MTW, but still manages to raise a good laugh.
> 
> As for Milton, I felt he was better in the 1st/2nd episode of this series than the last, but still a funny guy imo.


Completely agree on Russell Howard, live he had me in absolute stitches but doesn't always when on MTW. I'm sure if you went to see MTW live it would be 10 times as funny.

Milton Jones can't even put a grin across my face, don't really find him funny at all unfortunately.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its on tonight guys:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00qykhs/Mock_the_Week_Series_8_Episode_5/


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a Bump to say its on tonight at the same time .


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Er..cheers Ross (I think ).

(sorry bud, couldn't help it lol!)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Just a Bump to say its on tonight at the same time .


errr....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> errr....


I know whats been going on Kev :lol:


----------

